# Introducing Ike



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Picked up Ike on Sunday. He rode perfectly the hour and a half in the back seat of the Subarban with my wife and 2 girls. Up once at 3am for a "break" and right back into his crate. Today the remaining tip of his right ear stood up and he instantly looked older. We think he's cool.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow- he's a great looking pup! Welcome!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh he is cute!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Ike is sure a cute little fellow!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is so handsome! :wub:


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

:wub: He's so cute! Did you get him from Sequoyah haus by any chance? =)


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

WOw, he's a beautiful dog.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

What a cute pup!!!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow he really is stunning!!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Oh wow, beautiful pup! Love the coloring.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow!!!! i think i'm in love! he is a looker! cant wait to see more pics!!!!! who was his breeder?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, he is a gorgeous sable boy!! Please keep us updated with photos as he grows. I am so curious to see how his coat changes as he ages.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous puppy, he is going to be really really dark. :wub:


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. He's a really smart little fellow. Loves to play ball and be close to one of us like I would expect. Definitely seems somewhat independent at times though. Bottom picture is a nice "sit" in is new front yard.


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

Very handsome little man! Like the others have said, I can't wait to see his color changes!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, what a gorgeous dark sable boy! I'm in the same boat - cannot wait to see his colour changes, and what he'll like like when he's all grown up.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

> who was his breeder?





> Did you get him from Sequoyah haus by any chance?


Yes indeed.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Handsome puppy, he has a very striking face!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats! Quite a handsome boy!


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Ike at 106 days old taken yesterday. Change sure happens quick. Up to 33 pounds now



>





>





>





>


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

I usually post pics in the Sequoyah thread, but wanted to put a couple here.
This is what happened to Icon from about 5 weeks - 28 weeks.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a *GORGEOUS* boy! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

damaya said:


> Yes indeed.


Just stunning!!!!! :wub: I too have an Sequoyah offspring. Just love her to pieces.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh, who is his Dam and Sire? Gosh she sure is a Sequoyahhaus pup! NO doubt about that!! :wub: HIM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

He's striking!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

:wub::wub: Awe Ike is so handsome!!! 

I love them sables!!!


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Well helloooo Ike, you hunka hunka burning love! :wub:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

stacey_eight said:


> Well helloooo Ike, you hunka hunka burning love! :wub:


LMBO, I like this........... :laugh: True :wub:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

WOW he is beautiful!! Love his coat color what a change already. :wub: This kennel has produced some really great dogs and has got me intersted. I fan of *Killian* (from the same breeder.) I will now add them on to my GSD breeder stocking list.


----------



## Management (Aug 1, 2011)

damaya said:


> I usually post pics in the Sequoyah thread, but wanted to put a couple here.
> This is what happened to Icon from about 5 weeks - 28 weeks.


great features! congratulations. we're at about the same age with Capone. it sure is a great time. agree- crazy how fast they grow


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

he IS gorgeous! he looks very strong and proud....for such a youngling. :wub:


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Bringing back one of my first ever threads. Icon is now a year old, and though he has grown and matured there are times he seems just as much a pup as the first weeks at home. Only now he is about 80lbs, and has no idea how strong he is.

Full on tug attack. 









Looking down toward the pond thinking about a quick dip









Ears rolled back in that "come get me" mode


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

He looks great...you've done a great job with him...just perfect!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs-love your front lawn too


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Bumping my Icon thread.
Took a few pics this weekend. Have found that is nearly impossible to get a pic wtihout a giant tongue hanging out. Icon was 15 months old yesterday.

hard to beat this - pond, mud, 2 little girls, and a ball









must checkout the fire, and bring me the ball









shady sit









sunny platz









standing outside his "alcatraz" (there's a 911 story here)









the only way to get him to leave the pond is to say "water hose!" 













done - it was agood day


----------

